# Impossible d'ouvrir les fichiers Word en pièce jointe



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

Qui saurait me donner une piste ? Je cherche depuis des semaines à résoudre le problème suivant : je ne peux plus ouvrir aucun fichier joint quand il est au format Word, que ce soit avec Mozilla 1.2.1, Outlook Express 5.0.6 ou Messagerie Wanadoo.
Je peux ouvrir n'importe quel autre type de fichier.
Je peux aussi envoyer sans problème des fichiers Word !!
Mon logiciel Word est toujours installé et pourtant je reçois une icône grise en pièce jointe et lorsque j'essaie de l'ouvrir, un message "l'application ayant servi à créer ce fichier est introuvable" s'affiche.

Merci.
Krystin

J'ai un  I-Mac G3 333 - OS 9.2.2


----------



## Bernard53 (14 Septembre 2005)

Allez vérifier dans le tableau de bord *Échange de fichiers* à l'onglet *Échange PC/Macintosh* que à l'extension *.doc* (éventuellement.dot aussi) est bien associé Word comme application.
Faites de même (pour assurer) avec le tableau de bord *Internet* à l'onglet *Options avancées* et à la rubrique *Associations*.
Si tout ça est OK, alors un petite reconstruction du bureau ne pourra pas faire de mal. 

Salutations.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse qui me redonne un peu d'espoir.
Mais dans le tableau de bord Internet à l'onglet Options avancées et à la rubrique Associations, je ne peux rien vérifier car dès que je clique sur l'icône Associations, j'obtiens "ERREUR -185 D'INTERNET CONFIG EXTENSION ! IMPOSSIBLE DE CONTINUER !"

Dans échange de fichiers, j'ai trouvé.DOT (avec Word associé) mais pas .DOC


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2005)

Le nom du fichier a-t-il l'extension .doc (ex : mon fichier.doc) ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le nom du fichier a-t-il l'extension .doc (ex : mon fichier.doc) ?




Oui ! Et que le fichier soit au format rtf ou doc, le problème reste entier.
maintenant que je sais qu'il y a une ERREUR -185 D'INTERNET CONFIG EXTENSION ! IMPOSSIBLE DE CONTINUER !, je comprends qu'il y a un vrai problème dans mon Mac, pas dans les fichiers joints eux-mêmes.

Je me mets en quête de comprendre cette erreur.

Je précise que ce problème a vu le jour quand j'ai installé Mozilla. Je voulais me débarrasser d'Outlook car il faisait tout le temps planter mon Mac, et d'Internet Expoler pour les mêmes raisons. Dès l'installation de Mozilla j'ai vu que l'envoi et réception des pièces jointes buggait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est adapté à ton problème, mais quand il y a un problème de logiciel, une des solutions est de mettre à la corbeille le fichier de préférences du logiciel (Dossier Système > Préférences) et de redémarrer. Au lancement suivant du logiciel, ça crée un fichier de préférences tout neuf. Bon, s'il y a des réglages personnalisés, il faut les remettre. 
Peut-être qu'un de ces fichiers se rapportant à la connexion Internet  ou à l'échange de fichiers a été corrompu par l'installation de Mozilla.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

krystin a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Et que le fichier soit au format rtf ou doc, le problème reste entier.
> maintenant que je sais qu'il y a une ERREUR -185 D'INTERNET CONFIG EXTENSION ! IMPOSSIBLE DE CONTINUER !, je comprends qu'il y a un vrai problème dans mon Mac, pas dans les fichiers joints eux-mêmes.
> 
> Je me mets en quête de comprendre cette erreur.
> ...



Voilà, j'ai trouvé  ce que signifie l'erreur -185 :
"Erreurs du gestionnaire de ressources (autres qu'E/S)
-185 badExtResource La ressource étendue a un format erroné."

mais je ne suis pas plus avancée ! 
En attendant, après une journée de manips, inspirée par les réponses reçues (merci !), j'arrive enfin à ouvrir de nouveau mes fichiers joints... à condition de suivre un petit parcours du combattant chaque fois.
Je touche donc peut-être au but, il me reste à résoudre ce problème d'association entre Word et Mozilla (car ça marche toujours pas. Maintenant j'y arrive avec Wanadoo et Oulook Express... sauf que Mozilla est mon logiciel et que je veux persister.


----------



## Bernard53 (15 Septembre 2005)

Essayez ceci après avoir quitté toutes les applications, seul le Finder doit rester actif.

Allez chercher le fichier *Internet Preferences* dans _Nom de votre disque de démarrage_ - Dossier Système - Préférences et sortez-le pour le mettre sur le bureau. Ensuite ouvrez le tableau de bord Internet et refermez-le. Normalement il devrait se recréer un fichier Internet Preferences tout neuf. Faites des essais avec les divers navigateurs. Il se peut qu'il vous faille re-rentrer certains paramètres dans le tableau de bord Internet.

 Si tout va bien, après de nombreux d'essais, vous pourrez jeter l'ancien fichier Internet Preferences mais pas avant ; gardez-le au chaud quelque part quitte à le remettre s'il y a problème.

Pour ajouter une extension dans la liste du tableau de bord Échange de fichiers vous allez, comme précédemment, à l'onglet Échange PC/Macintosh et vous cliquez sur le bouton *Ajouter*.

Salutations.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2005)

Et si vraiment ça ne marche pas avec Mozilla, essaye Netscape 7  qui est du même acabit. Personnellement, je l'ai installé sur mon iMac et je n'ai pas eu ce genre de problèmes.


----------

